# livery yards - diy- in Swindon, Wiltshire



## ruby_2_shoes (18 February 2014)

Hi, 

Wondering if anyone knows of and can recommend any livery yards in the Swindon, Wiltshire area - anywhere within a 5 to 8 mile radius of wroughton (SN4) ideally. 

Offering: stable, DIY livery, individual turnout, school, and good hacking. 

Many thanks


----------



## fankino04 (18 February 2014)

Try trow lane farm stud


----------



## ktj1891 (19 February 2014)

Medbourne farm (filo horses), knapp farm, pound farm, harris croft, crouch farm, caron roberts etc loads, type in on google.


----------



## ruby_2_shoes (19 February 2014)

Some of those don't do diy and knapp and crouch are too far out :/ thank you


----------



## ktj1891 (19 February 2014)

ruby_2_shoes said:



			Some of those don't do diy and knapp and crouch are too far out :/ thank you 

Click to expand...

Sorry only one that doesn't is Caron Roberts. Most yards in area are full too


----------



## skint1 (19 February 2014)

Try Wiltshire Horse Forum facebook page  or a couple that haven't been mentioned Jo Horton's at Day House Lane,  Stuart Bell's on Wharf Road or there's that big yard at Bicknell just outside Bassett, can't think of the name of it


----------

